# Largest overall Brachypelma?



## Terry D (May 14, 2010)

Hey y'all, In sort of JCesque fashion, here's one for ya. Overall mass is what I'm after. I get stuck on no. 2 (and maybe wrong on no 1) but I'm guessing from what I've gathered thus far it begins with:

1. B annitha
2. B. boehmei, klaasi?, baumgarteni? smithi? 
3. ------- and so on 
4.
5.

Brachy experts, COOOME ON DOWN!


----------



## Terry D (May 14, 2010)

*Fire away!*

Come on guys/gals!!

 For those that think this is originating from a "biggest and baddest only" type mentaliy, you're mistaken - A correct or semi-correctly arranged list will also reveal the smaller/est of the genus. There may be many ties here but I'm betting some long-term Brachy keepers might disagree.

Give it a shot!

Terry


----------



## JC (May 14, 2010)

I believe Brachypelma auratum has the longest leg-span of all the Brachypelma sp. in the hobby.


----------



## Terry D (May 14, 2010)

*Re: auratum*

JC, I could believe this after seeing some photos of a few spindly mm's. Terry

 B boehmei grows so fast I'm betting they're a contender for the largest overall sp.


----------



## jbm150 (May 14, 2010)

I'm curious to see what people come back with on this (I hope people contribute).

From what I've read, the brachy with the longest leg span is indeed auratum.  I think they can reach 7" in some cases.  Smithi's can get to 6" or so


----------



## TalonAWD (May 14, 2010)

No one mentioned the B vagans. Don't they grow to be near 7"?


----------



## mhill (May 14, 2010)

I seen a female B. emilia at a rept. show a couple weeks ago that was THE biggest Brachypelma I have ever seen, she had to be ancient. That big girl was 7"+ if she was an inch...and just massive throughout the carapace and abdomen. If Id have had the money I would have gotten her. I have only kept B. smithi's to adulthood, and she eclipsed any smithi I have ever owned.


----------



## Terry D (May 14, 2010)

mhill said:


> I seen a female B. emilia at a rept. show a couple weeks ago that was THE biggest Brachypelma I have ever seen, she had to be ancient. That big girl was 7"+ if she was an inch...and just massive throughout the carapace and abdomen. If Id have had the money I would have gotten her. I have only kept B. smithi's to adulthood, and she eclipsed any smithi I have ever owned.


Woohoo! Good one! I had a brief discussion back in Dec. with Joel Miller about emilia after I'd suggested it possibly being the largest. I can't remember if it was a single pic of an indiv or a discussion regarding the sp that brough it on. He said at the time that he'd seen some big emelia but wasn't sure. Since then I've noted annitha a few times in discussion and have noted 6"+ klaasi and boehmei here and there, also an occasional 6"+ smithi mentioned. B boehmei sure seems to grow fast in comparison to most smithi I've noted in chat while aboard. Above is the first out-sized emelia I've heard of in some time. Thanks, y'all. Bring on some more!

Terry


----------



## mhill (May 14, 2010)

Next time I go to that show Im going to take the camera, if the vendor still has it I will get a pic of it...unless Im able to bring it home with me, then ll post a handling pic with it.  She truly is massive.


----------



## BrettG (May 14, 2010)

The better half and I have a smithi thats getting close to 7 inches.She is flat out massive.The abdomen is almost the size of a golf ball. If any of you have seen Fran's monster smithi,you know what I am talking about.


----------



## Terry D (May 14, 2010)

*Bet she was one beautiful hog!*

mhill, 

 Off-topic and adding to that, emelia are imop the most attractive Brachy out there. I realize that others such as klaasi, baumgarteni, and annitha are less common/ more sought after. However, you just can't beat the bold, yet somehow at the same time soft contrast of pink/black legs and dark v on paler prosoma of emelia :}. You just can't! It's outrageous for a med./lge nw terrestrial. Oops, I'm steering the thread offtrack. Now back on topic!

Terry


----------



## Terry D (May 14, 2010)

*Fran's girl!*



BrerttG said:


> The better half and I have a smithi thats getting close to 7 inches.She is flaat out massive.The abdomen is almost the size of a gold ball. If any of you have seen Fran's monster smithi,you know what I am talking about.


Brett, Yeah, Fran's is a big girl for sure. I'd love to see both his and yours in person.

 Anyone out there with one of those purportedly monstrous annitha or klaasi?

Stop hiding. We know you're out there!

Terry


----------



## Terry D (May 14, 2010)

*Forgot 2 from fairly distant past.*

albopilosum and a probable annitha.

1. A friend of mine near Princeton, La.  had an enormous B albo I last saw around 8 years ago. I used to joke with her about whether she was sure it wasn't a Lasiodora as the spider (not handleable according to her) would have nearly covered my hand which is a little over 7". It was massive.

2. Ran into a middle-aged woman 15 or so years ago at the racetrac gas station on Old Minden rd. in Bossier City. She was travelling alone with all of her earthly belongings in an old station wagon. She had the largest Brachy to date that I've ever personally seen with her in a 10 gallon aquarium. I remember it looking like a very large and washed out smithi but with a paler prosoma than usual. It had a very bald opistho. She called it a Mexican redleg. I remember her saying "she's my baby".

Well, so far all contributions to the thread including my own haven't been backed by photos although most here have seen Fran's monster. I believe everyone so far, also hope some pics can be unearthed to add to the thread.

Cheers, 

Terry


----------



## Hobo (May 14, 2010)

B. boehmei get huge?! 
I always read they were on the small side... Or maybe that was emilia...
So how big do boehmei get anyway?


----------



## brian abrams (May 14, 2010)

*Biggest Brachy*

I agree with B Albopilosum being close to the top. Beyond that, I'm just guessing.


----------



## BrettG (May 15, 2010)

Hobo said:


> B. boehmei get huge?!
> I always read they were on the small side... Or maybe that was emilia...
> So how big do boehmei get anyway?


I have seen a 7 incher. Wish I coulda bought her($300+)


----------



## BrettG (May 15, 2010)

brian abrams said:


> I agree with B Albopilosum being close to the top. Beyond that, I'm just guessing.


I have seen a couple of these get friggin huge as well. A lps has one thats close to 7 inches,I want to buy the darn thing. It is only 36 dollars.


----------



## kripp_keeper (May 15, 2010)

Check out this link.

http://tarantulas.tropica.ru/en/evolution/Theraphosinae/Brachypelma


----------



## TalonAWD (May 15, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> Check out this link.
> 
> http://tarantulas.tropica.ru/en/evolution/Theraphosinae/Brachypelma


Excellent link. Thank you!


----------



## Terry D (May 15, 2010)

*Hard to believe no pics circulating of huge boehmei*



BrerttG said:


> I have seen a 7 incher. Wish I coulda bought her($300+)


Thanks for contributing, guys. If not one of the same, this would be the 3rd 7" boehmei I've heard of in recent months.  



BrerttG said:


> I have seen a couple of these get friggin huge as well. A lps has one thats close to 7 inches,I want to buy the darn thing. It is only 36 dollars.


-at that price you're nuts if you haven't! Grab it! If I wasn't so broke I'd buy her for you myself....



kripp_keeper said:


> Check out this link.
> 
> http://tarantulas.tropica.ru/en/evolution/Theraphosinae/Brachypelma


Thanks for refreshing my memory on this link. I need to mark it this time around :?. Another point, albeit vague, for annitha. So far from what I gather, many spp of this genus show select few indivs at or approaching 7"- of course, with exception of some smaller reps such as sabulosum, schroederi(i?), others. I'd bet there are overall averages for each spp which might reveal a very close 1-10, or better list. Keep it rolling. Thanks again, Terry


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (May 15, 2010)

*Annitha*

B.annitha usually reaches 7 inches.While auratum,emilia,boehmei,albos rarely reach 7+


----------



## BrettG (May 15, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Thanks for contributing, guys. If not one of the same, this would be the 3rd 7" boehmei I've heard of in recent months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I am going to buy the albo this weekend....And as far as the boehmi,the one I am refering to was at a LPS as well.


----------



## Terry D (May 15, 2010)

SpyderBoy606, Sounds right so far except for auratum. Imop- bet boehmei average is up there close after personally observing the rapidity of growth.

Brett, Cool! Snap a few pics and post if you would. While you're at it, grab a few of the monster boehmei if it's still available as well. Looking forward to pics of the new addition.

Terry


----------



## BrettG (May 15, 2010)

Will do,Terry. After buying an emilia and a pulchra yesterday,I am a lil tapped. As soon as I scrape up $40 I will buy that sucker.


----------



## brachybaum (Jun 11, 2010)

Brachy's are the best, I own a 6.5" Female Baumgarteni and I beilieve to soon be in premolt so in my experience this is the biggest specie I've seen in real life so far.  Hope she tops 7" after her molt, that would be radicalness :razz:


----------



## Quixtar (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a 7" B. albiceps. She's the biggest brachy I've ever seen.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 11, 2010)

Largest Brachy? That would be this one...


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 11, 2010)

I would have to say the Auratum... My uncle had a breeding pair, and the female was 7in+ and the male was 6.5in+ Huge brachys. He still has the female... But he lives all the way in Ohio!


----------



## codykrr (Jun 11, 2010)

That would be sweet if T's could get that big!!!


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 11, 2010)

codykrr said:


> That would be sweet if T's could get that big!!!


No it wouldn't. They would eat us like a roach lol


----------



## codykrr (Jun 11, 2010)

no, we could always feed them stray cats.;P


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 11, 2010)

codykrr said:


> no, we could always feed them stray cats.;P


He he. An occasional dog would provide alot of nutrients ;P


----------



## Terry D (Jun 11, 2010)

brachybaum said:


> Brachy's are the best, I own a 6.5" Female Baumgarteni and I beilieve to soon be in premolt so in my experience this is the biggest specie I've seen in real life so far.  Hope she tops 7" after her molt, that would be radicalness :razz:


Hey y'all. I figured this thread'd be grownin' shrooms by now. Brachybaum, can you get us a pic? That'd be really cool. I'll bet you love 'em like your kids. I would!



Quixtar said:


> I have a 7" B. albiceps. She's the biggest brachy I've ever seen.


   Pleeeze get a pic. That or auratum will be my next Brachy. I though these were somewhat on the small size. Although an awesome sp at any size, glad to hear they become hosses!



smallara98 said:


> I would have to say the Auratum... My uncle had a breeding pair, and the female was 7in+ and the male was 6.5in+ Huge brachys. He still has the female... But he lives all the way in Ohio!


 There could exist no better t than a 7" flameleg. Get unc to send you a pic. Hey, no fair...where's the omg smiley?

BrerttG, Did you get the albo or pics of the boehmei. Let's revive this sukka the right way wit some shiny new pics!

Good Big Brachy-finding,

Terry


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 12, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Hey y'all. I figured this thread'd be grownin' shrooms by now. Brachybaum, can you get us a pic? That'd be really cool. I'll bet you love 'em like your kids. I would!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant. Sadly the MM male passed about 1 year ago. Females getting old also... The albopilosum's do get large! At the reptile zoo where I live, the female there is at least 7in. Its wierd when they get older, they dont have that many curly hairs lol


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 12, 2010)

codykrr said:


> no, we could always feed them stray cats.;P


I know the perfect cat. Its not exactly stray, but some how its owners let it out and it ends up in my garden digging it up and pooping in it.;P


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 12, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> I know the perfect cat. Its not exactly stray, but some how its owners let it out and it ends up in my garden digging it up and pooping in it.;P


Lol! Or my cat... He just gave me a nasty scratch that goes 6inches down my hand (literally!) Hehe. Fat and plump cat!


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jun 12, 2010)

*Brachypelma*

Hello All. I'm sure you are all aware that within the realm of any species there are size variances between them. One Theraphosa Blondi is bound to get larger than the next, and not be quite as large as the one before. If you are looking for an overall estimation as to which Brachypelma tends to acheive sizes that deserve a second measurement and a different ruler, I would have to say it is one of these two: Brachypelma Boehemi and Brachypelma Klassi. Smithi is a good contender. Of course this is not fact, but based on experience.


----------

